#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Весна 2011  Трансляция публичных лекций по тибетской медицине  С Менпа Вангмо

## Артем Тараненко

Весна 2011

Трансляция публичных лекций по тибетской медицине

С Менпа (Доктором тибетской медицины) Пунцог Вангмо

Американский филиал Института Шанг Шунг рад сообщить расписание весенней сессии открытых лекций по тибетской медицине с менпа (доктором) Пунцог Вангмо.

Теперь вы можете слушать наши открытые лекции из любой точки мира в интернет-трансляции!!!

Любой, кто располагает широкополосным доступом в интернет и браузером может свободно подключиться к этому ОТКРЫТОМУ сервису.



Как это работает? Просто пройдите по ссылке, указанной ниже в день трансляции с 21:00 до 24:00 МСК: http://www.shangshunginstitute.com/free.php



Если Вы желаете сделать пожертвование на поддержание проекта трансляций по Тибетской медицине, Вы можете сделать это через онлайн магазин Института Шанг Шунг в США (http://shangshung.org/store) или связаться с нами напрямую: secretary@shangshung.org или (+1) 413-369-4473.



Чтобы прослушать ПРЯМУЮ ТРАНСЛЯЦИЮ или ПОВТОР ТРАНСЛЯЦИИ:

Пройдите по следующей ссылке: 

http://www.shangshunginstitute.com/free.php



Если Вы желаете присутствовать ЛИЧНО:

Адрес: Shang Shung Tibetan Healing Center, 16 Center Street, Suite 323, Northampton, MA, 01060

Стоимость: Бесплатно, добровольное пожертвование приветствуется

ЕСЛИ ВЫ ЖЕЛАЕТЕ ПРИСУТСТВОВАТЬ ЛИЧНО, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА ЗАРАНЕЕ ЗАРЕГИСТРИРУЙТЕСЬ: +1 (413) 585-1081 или matt@shangshung.org



Пожалуйста, если у Вас есть вопросы или пожелания по данным лекциям, пишите на адрес: secretary@shangshung.org.



Shang Shung Institute - USA

www.shangshung.org

http://www.shangshung.org/medicinepr...ublictalks.php



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Весна, 2011



Воскресенье, 6 февраля , 2011 21-24:00 МСК

Тема: Сезонная диета

Составляя персональную диету для пациента, тибетские доктора принимают во внимание различные аспекты, такие как: возраст пациента, его телосложение, условия и стиль жизни. Сезонные влияния также являются ключевым фактором для понимания подобающей диеты. Какие продукты следует употреблять сообразно преобладающим элементам сезона.


Воскресенье, 6 марта, 2011 21-24:00 МСК

Тема:Педиатрия в тибетской медицине

Традиционная тибетская медицина (ТТМ) располагает многими уникальными практическими методами ухода за новорожденными и детьми. На этой лекции будут освещены основные положения тибетской педиатрии и будут даны полезные знания о поддержании здоровья детей.



Воскресенье, 3 апреля, 2011 21-24:00 МСК

Тема:Тибетская астрология и лечение

Введение в основы взаимодействия этих двух наук Тибета.


Воскресенье, 1 мая, 2011 21-24:00 МСК

Тема: Концепции жизни и эмбриология

Введение в базовые теории медицины Тибета о концепциях жизни и биологических фазах внутриутробного развития плода. Буддийские концепции, такие как карма или поведение играют важную роль в объяснении событий человеческой жизни.





Менпа (доктор тибетской медицины) Пунцог Вангмо

Менпа (доктор тибетской медицины) Пунцог Вангмо получила степень доктора в Университете традиционной медицины в Лхасе в 1988 году. Там она обучалась под руководством Кхенпо Цхултрима Гъялцена, одного из двух самых выдающихся докторов Тибета, которому тибетская медицина обязана своим возрождением в регионе Тибета, находящемся под китайским управлением. Менпа Вангмо имела исключительную возможность пройти расширенную клиническую практику  с Кхенпо Трору Ценамом после получения докторской степени. Позднее она посвятила многие годы своей жизни работе доктором в Восточном Тибете, где сотрудничала и вела проекты фонда A.S.I.A. (Ассоциация международной солидарности в Азии), некоммерческой организации, деятельность которой направлена на помощь народу Тибета в области образования, здравоохранения, профессионального обучения, помощи в чрезвычайных ситуациях и экономическом развитии.

С 1996 до настоящего времени Менпа Вангмо продолжает свою работу в фонде A.S.I.A., основывая больницы и учебные центры для удаленных районов провинции Сычуань и префектуры Чамдо. До 1996, она работала на факультете Института Шанг-Шунг в Италии, где провела многочисленные семинары и конференции по тибетской медицине. В настоящий момент Менпа Вангмо работает на факультете Школы тибетской медицины Института Шанг Шунг в Конвее (Массачусетс), где проживает с 2001 года. Она является Учредительным директором данной уникальной программы.

----------

Djampel Tharchin (20.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.12.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (18.12.2010)

----------

